# Blood and Cat Food



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got two questions.

Will putting a little bit of blood in the water whet my piranha's appetites? Remember it works for sharks. No. Not my blood.

And, would cat food kibble be a good substitute for fish pellets? Cat food is really high in protein, unlike dog food, and I don't see how it can be any messier than fish pellets. AND it's hella cheaper too.

When I volunteered at a wildlife rehab center, we pretty much fed most everything Science Diet cat food as a staple b/c of the protein.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

cat food would be ok

blood makes no difference either way.......so i wouldn't take the chance on messing up the water


----------



## LJDABEAST13 (Nov 4, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> cat food would be ok
> 
> blood makes no difference either way.......so i wouldn't take the chance on messing up the water


 yeah i heard that blood makes them go crazy like sharks but when i tried it nothing happened


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

i think piranhas have a abilty to smell blood to find food. i know if you cut a feeder open they go nuts.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranhas should not need any "Whetting of the appetite," and putting blood into the water will have adverse effects on your water's condition.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would stick to fish food for fish and cat food for cats.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

try garlic gaurd


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Obviously cat food is not going to be as nutrionally adequate as fish food, but if you must, Science Diet brand is definitely the way to go. Personally, I think it's the best brand of dog/cat food on the market.

As been said, do not put blood into the water. It will rot in your tank and make it smell sour, and you would be bound to have water issues along with that.
~Taylor~


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> cat food would be ok
> 
> blood makes no difference either way.......so i wouldn't take the chance on messing up the water


thats what id say, i dont think blood makes them go any crazier then what they are, plus i doubt you'd want to make more work on yourself by having to change water and all due to the blood


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah dont take the chance of messing up your water with the blood. it wont make them crazy at all LOL


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah but the problem is that I can't find any strictly carnivorous fish food pellets. The cichlids have some non-meat substances in them because cichlids aren't 100% carnivorous.

I found the Hikari but the pellets are expensive and I don't like the shrimp.

I was recommended another brand of pellets but it was like $50.00.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

So get a pair of Con's and breed them and feed to your piranhas much cheaper.


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

I've bred feeder guppies. They don't seem to grow that fast though. And I've had the female/female/male since around October and they've only have two broods.

But I don't know if I'll be able to feed them to my piranhas when they get big enough. I get too attached to feeders.

Also, I don't want them to get used to only eating live food.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

try garlic guard to help entice your p's to ear i had some luck with it


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to own fish, you should be able to afford to give them the correct food. And don't put blood in the water.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

I rotate weekly raw shrimp w/tail cut off, and whitting fillets.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I use to feed my reds hikari pellets and omega freeze died shrimp when they were small....As they get larger your best bet is to feed white fish fillets and fresh shrimp with the occasional beef heart.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Holy cow Zippa... that is one hell of an avatar you've got there!
I just sat and watched the whole thing...
Next time I'm gonna grab a blanket and some popcorn!


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow. I CAN afford my pets. I'm feeding them smelt now. It's healthier b/c they get the bones and scales than fillets? Fillets would be cleaner though... And not as smelly. But they won't eat fillets.

I tried one of those bags you find in the asian markets with baby octapus, squid, shrimp and all whole assortment but they didn't take to it. I'm having trouble finding different things for them but they're so picky. They liked their Hikari pellets when I could find them.

Sweet avatar. All _five_ minutes of it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CaptMicha said:


> I've got two questions.
> 
> Will putting a little bit of blood in the water whet my piranha's appetites? Remember it works for sharks. No. Not my blood.
> 
> ...


blood doesnt do anything but mess up the water, and why not just buy pellets for the fish?
i mean if you have a cat cool, but i would just get some fish pellets hykari gold is best


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Hikari Gold??? For koi????


----------

